# MTB flat shoes preferably with ankle protection??. Suggestions??



## Thorgunn (Oct 5, 2020)

This will be my first pair of MTB shoes. I'm looking for some flats preferably with ankle protection. I'v had 2 ankle reconstruction surgery's and would prefer some ankle protection incase of a crash or bail out. <----Why I'm scared to go with clipless. 
I really didn't see much out there for shoes with ankle protection. I can go without ankle protection. In which case Id probably just go with regular ol 5/10 freeriders I guess. But wondering what you guys think.


----------



## nothingman76 (Aug 30, 2010)

Thorgunn said:


> This will be my first pair of MTB shoes. I'm looking for some flats preferably with ankle protection. I'v had 2 ankle reconstruction surgery's and would prefer some ankle protection incase of a crash or bail out. <----Why I'm scared to go with clipless.
> I really didn't see much out there for shoes with ankle protection. I can go without ankle protection. In which case Id probably just go with regular ol 5/10 freeriders I guess. But wondering what you guys think.


Five Ten Trail CrossMid Pro has d3o ankle protection


----------



## 2wheelrevolution (Nov 1, 2006)

Ride Concepts Powerline has D3O
https://rideconcepts.com/collections/best-sellers/products/mountain-bike-shoes-mens-flow-powerline


----------



## xtrpickels (Mar 22, 2007)

When you say "Ankle Protection", What are you looking for?
Padding from impact or high-top support?

PI makes a "Mid" Version of the X-alp Launch. 
https://www.pearlizumi.com/US/en/shop/unisex/cycling-shoes/mountain/x-alp_launch_mid_wrx/p/15392101


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

The Northwave Enduro shoe has a little protection for the inner side of your ankle but none on the outer side. Falls that I've had it's always the inner ankle that gets knocked into a hard metal frame so it makes sense to me. They are clipless shoes but I'm currently using mine on flats. The Michelin soles are pretty grippy, not as grippy as 5.10 but they were a little to grippy for me anyway.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

https://www.adidasoutdoor.com/five-ten-freerider-high-men's-mountain-bike-shoe/FT30.html


----------



## Joshhas99problems (Sep 29, 2020)

I wear Jordans...but it's tough to find mtb shoes in a size 15 haha

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

2wheelrevolution said:


> Ride Concepts Powerline has D3O
> https://rideconcepts.com/collections/best-sellers/products/mountain-bike-shoes-mens-flow-powerline


These

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

If you want impact protection, that's one thing. If you want some support, that's something different.
If you want support, I'd recommend looking at the sort of ankle braces worn by basketball players that go inside the shoe.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Ankle braces and/or conditioning, padding doesn’t help.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

Dagonger said:


> These
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


Can someone compare sizing of the RC Powerline to 5.10?
I can't find them locally to try on.


----------

